# Plant IDs (photo heavy).



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Spotted a few 'potential' plants at the local garden centre today, here they are :

1. Possible Pepperomia sp.? :










2. Possible Begonia sp.? :










and the rest i'm unsure of :
3.








4.








5.








6.








7.









Also found this (photo from google images), called 'Columnea Krakatau', but can't find much info on it? :










If you could help ID them it would be much appreciated!

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

1 Pilea sometimes known as glauca but I have never been able to verify that name.
2 Various Rex Begonias
3 No Idea but looks similar to a Coleus
4 Pilea sometimes called Moon Valley I think
5 Dracaena sp
6 Ivy in the center, Pilea to the right, Peperomia to the left and looks like a Philodendron to the far right.
7 Peperomia sp. Not sure which
8 Columnea hybrid most likely. You're not likely to get an ID if you don;t already have one since there are lots of hybrids and many have orange flowers like this.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Many thanks, thats very helpful!

So bar the Rex Begonias are the rest relatively dartfrog viv safe?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

All should be fine. The Coleus looking plant may not be but I don't know what it is.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

harrywitmore said:


> All should be fine. The Coleus looking plant may not be but I don't know what it is.


Cheers

The two trailing plants ID'd (Pilea Glauca and Columnea sp.) would these be better mounted on the coco fibre background panels (epiphytically) or directly into the substrate?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

The begonia on the far left of the begonias is an escargot. I've been looking for one for a few months. They don't survive shipping well.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think that's Escargot, Michelle...

http://lavenderandlarkspur.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/begonias_escargot.jpg


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

From what I have read they are Begonia Rex and as such don't do well in the terrarium.

I will pick up tomorrow :

Numbers 1, 4, 7 and 8 and hope they thrive.

(lighting is 2 x 39w T5 HO 6700k bulbs on a 36 x 18 x 24 Exo Terra )


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

The Rex probably not. Antone that picture of the escargot is by far the prettiest I've seen. All the ones I've seen for sale on line look more like the picture above. I'd love to have one like that one you linked to.

GED if you are looking for a begonia that does well in a viv I recommend begonia partita. It's a miniature often used as a bonsai and it loves viv settings. Mine are very happy and the colors in it are stunning.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers, I will keep an eye out for that Begonia Variety 

I picked up the Pilea Glauca and also the upright Pilea sp. along with this - is this the plant called 'baby tears'? As a few different plants go under that common name :




























Cheers

Anthony


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, that's Baby's Tears. Its a tricky plant. Good luck with it.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

It was only a couple of pounds anyway, so no loss if it does die.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Good to know. It does like the soil to stay damp but doesn't seem to like to have wet or damp foliage. Likes decent humidity. I'd recommend starting it as pieces spread about in damp spots of your viv. 

I killed mine outside the viv before I had a chance to try.  Went 2 days without water. That's all it took.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> Good to know. It does like the soil to stay damp but doesn't seem to like to have wet or damp foliage. Likes decent humidity. I'd recommend starting it as pieces spread about in damp spots of your viv.
> 
> I killed mine outside the viv before I had a chance to try.  Went 2 days without water. That's all it took.


Oh dear, I am guaranteed to kill it then 

I hope the Pilia Glauca fares better


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

4. Pilea involucrata 'Moon Valley'
5. Draceanea sp. - Most likely Janet Craig as I rarely see anything else in a retail setting that is small
7. Peperomia puteolata or Radiator Peperomia


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think # 7 is puteolata. It grows like it and it could be a clone of it but it looks like one I bought as pereskiifolia 









but that does not seem to be a valid name. Here's what I have as puteolata.











I also don't think that is Begonia 'Escargot'. It has a very distinct leaf pattern as Antone's link shows. Mine does not look as good as the one in the link but it was tagged when I bought it so I'm sure it's correct.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't find anything Wrong with the species name, Peperomia pereskiifolia 

IPNI Plant Name Details


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

How did I miss that? Well I don't think it is puteolata regardless.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree. It does look similar to the one that Guido ID'd of mine under that name...


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few more plants for you knowledgable people to ID if possible? :

I bought these three :

(The one in the middle I believe is Dracaena?









I 'took' the tip of one plant, any ideas? :










Is this suitable? ID? :










Also are any of these ferns suitable? (difficult to differentiate between them) :










Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

First pic....

Far left: Emerald Ripple Peperomia - Peperomia caperata
Middle: Dracaena deremensis - Most likely 'Janet Craig'
Far right: Friendship Plant - Pilea involucrata

Second pic... maybe a Hoya sp.??

Third pic... center is a Philodendron which do grow in terrariums, but depending on the species can get very very large.

Forth pic... a bunch of ferns... no idea what any of them are... I am a big fan of rabbit's foot ferns simply because they stay smaller... Korean rock fern is also nice.


----------



## gex23 (Apr 15, 2008)

therizman2 said:


> First pic....
> 
> Far left: Emerald Ripple Peperomia - Peperomia caperata
> Middle: Dracaena deremensis - Most likely 'Janet Craig'
> Far right: Friendship Plant - Pilea involucrata



Cheers for the ID's - from what I have read these are all classed as suitable? Is the Pilea Involucrata a bushy or climbing plant?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, all are suitable, most will need to eventually be trimmed as they enjoy being in a terrarium. The Pilea involucrata is more bushy than climbing... it can become a very large bush though. One of the nicest climbers I have found so far is Peperomia serpens... silimar leaf to pothos, but not as crazy of a grower, and smaller leaves.


----------

